# Ahoy from King Harbor Marina, Redondo Beach, CA



## K.McRoberts (Apr 20, 2012)

Howdy! My name is Kevin and pretty new to forums. I am a sailor and keep my s/v Slippery Shrimp, a Taipan 28 1976 in the King Harbor Marina.

Always looking for great info and hearing about others experiences.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to sailnet!


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Kevin, Those are good looking boats. 
I'm in Redondo too, just recently moved my boat there. How do you like it? Which marina are you in?


----------



## K.McRoberts (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to KHM. I over on P dock of King Harbor Marina. 
Can't beat the quickness to open water. You will love it.


----------

